# Big Trade Coming?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> According to multiple sources, in a story broken by Sacramento's Grant Napier on Tuesday evening sports radio, owners and general managers are scrambling to put the finishing touches on a massive 8 team trade. Originally slated to include 6 teams and 16 players two other clubs jumped in on the action Wednesday night bringing the total players involved to as many as 19.
> 
> The Philadelphia Seventy-Sixers may go down as the franchise who started it all with their heavy shopping of guard Allen Iverson. Golden State is rumored to be the new home of the electric guard who has NBA Finals experience, an All-Star game MVP trophy, and a league leader in scoring to his credit. Golden State is set to send out forward Troy Murphy in the deal.
> 
> ...


http://ezekielbearsports.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=28

I'm a tell you right now, and you can quote me. I'm not going to be a very happy camper if we grab Kenyon Martin. :curse: Please let this rumor die!!!!!!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I wonder how credible that site is..but goodness, this might be the only trade in NBA history that solved all/most of the offseason soap operas. I wonder how many big names are truly in it.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn isnt that a little too much. Thats huge. I would rather us get A.I in that trade. What would the Warrior do with A.I. They need K-Mart more than him. Anyway, I doubt it goes down. Its probably just someone realized that all these teams are looking to make a deal, why not combine them all into one big deal.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

It's a combo of all the trade rumors. Smells like bull****.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

K-Mart is on the decline, why would u want to add his salary to an already ridiculous team of overpaid players.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

That article has already been proven false on the Kings board site, where a guy that works on that site with the rumor admitted that the source flaked and isn't true.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

that would be weeeeeaaaaaak.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I'll take K-mart if it means bye-bye Jerome and Stephon or Steve.


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

K-Mart has a unique talent; unfortunately it's called "Jason Kidd." His defection to Denver exposed just how great Kidd makes wing players and just how one-dimensional and fragile K-Mart is without Kidd. This would be a terrible deal on contract terms alone. Harrington is 3x the player Martin is. I can't believe this has legs and if it does I hope some sane FO person cuts them off at the knees.


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

You would rather Keep Franchise than have Andre Miller and Kenyon Martin??? 

Andre would balance your team out and put all the talent to use. Kenyon would at the worst add the Defense down low that you seriously lack.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I'll take K-mart if it means bye-bye Jerome and Stephon or Steve.


I'm a disagree, I rather watch Frye's development at the PF full time, than have K-Mart here taking over his minutes. We can give away Steve for some draft picks and I'll be happy. We have enough depth so I wouldn't be upset if Zeke goes that route.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*No to MIller and/or KMart*

Miller sucks...that's why he is available. You can argue about Marbury being selfish but with Miller its a no-brainer. His failure to get Anthony the ball in key situations and to shoot it himself instead speaks volumns.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> I'm a disagree, I rather watch Frye's development at the PF full time, than have K-Mart here taking over his minutes. We can give away Steve for some draft picks and I'll be happy. We have enough depth so I wouldn't be upset if Zeke goes that route.


i am far from convinced k-mart would have a big impact on frye's minutes at all.

good players always seem to get their time , and neither frye or martin are strictly 1 position players channing can slide to center where curry has never played more than 29 min. a game and kenyon can steal some minutes at small forward where there is still some uncertainty.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> i am far from convinced k-mart would have a big impact on frye's minutes at all.
> 
> good players always seem to get their time , and neither frye or martin are strictly 1 position players channing can slide to center where curry has never played more than 29 min. a game and kenyon can steal some minutes at small forward where there is still some uncertainty.


Ums, I take back what I said about getting Kenyon, Frye should become our primary power forward and K-Mart should have nothing to do with our team. I'd like to see Balkman grab a bunch of minutes at that spot and probably David will too.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> i am far from convinced k-mart would have a big impact on frye's minutes at all.
> 
> good players always seem to get their time , and neither frye or martin are strictly 1 position players channing can slide to center where curry has never played more than 29 min. a game and kenyon can steal some minutes at small forward where there is still some uncertainty.


Instead of channing sliding to center, how about K-Mart doing the electric slide away from my team. :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Instead of channing sliding to center, how about K-Mart doing the electric slide away from my team. :biggrin:


:rofl:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Instead of channing sliding to center, how about K-Mart doing the electric slide away from my team. :biggrin:


 :banana:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> K-Mart is on the decline, why would u want to add his salary to an already ridiculous team of overpaid players.


DECLINE?! ****, the mans 27 years old. His minutes and stats went down do to the microfracture knee surgery done during last summer that he subsequently rushed back from. All he needs is time, rest, and the right situation to return to his form witnessed with the Nets. He may be overpayed, but... this is the Knicks we are talking about. You have 3 max contract players who are all capable of playing the same position.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd rather have a different version of some big trade...

NY send Malik Rose to Philadelphia, Steve Francis to Portland, Maurice Taylor to Sactown and Jerome James to GS;
Sacramento send Corliss Williamson to Seattle, Shareef Abdur-Rahim to Indiana, Kenny Thomas to Portland and Vitaly Potapenko to Philadelphia;
Seattle send Danny Fortson (with cash or a 2nd rounder) to NY, and Mikki Moore to Sactown;
Portland send Zach Randolph to Sactown, Darius Miles to NY and Dan Dickau to GS;
GS send Adonal Foyle to NY;
Indiana send Stephen Jackson to Philadelphia;
Philadelphia send Chris Webber with a 2nd rounder to NY;

NY get in Webber a veteran (although a lot overpaid, like a true actual knick :biggrin: ...) PF that will fit well in Isiah plans, and he is a good friend of Jalen Rose... Who knows if he can turn his last year a team option, to be in a situation where he will be better than in Philly? Miles would also like to play with Isiah Thomas at all... Fortson is a tough backup PF and a terrific rebounder... JJ lacks motivation, and Foyle is a true hardworker C...

Sacramento didn't need Williamson anymore, with Artest and Monia... So, they get in Taylor a combo forward with an expiring contract, and Mikki Moore is a fine replacement for Potapenko. Randolph is a talented forward and is an improvement over Kenny Thomas and SAR;

Seattle get in Williamson a nice defensive backup SF, which can score some points also. Win-Win situation.

Portland get a nice scoring combo guard in Francis, while McMillan would love to have Kenny Thomas in his bench instead of the disgruntled Randolph. They'll get rid of Miles and Dickau, which they're not going to use also...

GS: Get in Dickau another option to replace Fisher scoring. In JJ, maybe he gets more motivated, since he may be the starting C, since they won't put the young C's starting imediately;

Indy: They badly need a PF. SAR is pretty good and can get more use than SJax;

Philly: Start their rebuilding situation! In SJax, a veteran SF that can switch with Iggy in SG position... Potapenko can play as a backup C and have an expiring contract. Malik Rose may be overpaid, but to get rid of Webber contract, they have to pay some price. And Malik is a true good locker room presence and is Philadelphia born...


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

getting andre and kenyon isnt a REALLY bad move i mean kenyon the only reason hes bad is his contract but of the games he played last season he was high in points and bounds.. but i dont like andre miller..... But still a bad move thinking of the core we are sending if we send youngins... but steve for andre and kenyon isnt bad if we include a rookie or ayonug unless...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Zuca said:


> I'd rather have a different version of some big trade...
> 
> NY send Malik Rose to Philadelphia, Steve Francis to Portland, Maurice Taylor to Sactown and Jerome James to GS;
> Sacramento send Corliss Williamson to Seattle, Shareef Abdur-Rahim to Indiana, Kenny Thomas to Portland and Vitaly Potapenko to Philadelphia;
> ...


Damn, man. You think about this too much. I don't see why Jerome would get any motivated. He's rich, he doesn't care about playing. GS would be trading for the sake of trading. Indiana doesn't need SAR, they got a star at that position. And NY should not try to get anymore overpaid vets.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Damn, man. You think about this too much. I don't see why Jerome would get any motivated. He's rich, he doesn't care about playing. GS would be trading for the sake of trading. Indiana doesn't need SAR, they got a star at that position. *And NY should not try to get anymore overpaid vets*.


Good post! The checkbook is closed. Frye is at the PF and the last thing we need is Time Out Webber taking up his time as well.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Damn, man. You think about this too much. I don't see why Jerome would get any motivated. He's rich, he doesn't care about playing. GS would be trading for the sake of trading. Indiana doesn't need SAR, they got a star at that position. And NY should not try to get anymore overpaid vets.


Yes, I do... When I'm bored, I check the Internet and start thinking in moves and trades, and some of them, although unlikely to happen, are way better than the famous rumors... I've already said in other boards, I really like what other posters (including you, WTChan) post, and I feel contemplated with your posts, so it's rare have me saying... "WOW, I will start a '(player) is terrific Club!'" or something like this... And when I have this type of posts, I get a lot of rep points, because that is what most guys want to see... a bunch of guys being redundant! LOL

And about your comments...

Jermaine O'Neal is going to play a lot of C in Indiana, although he is a PF.

NY will swap overpaid veterans... just simple as that.

And Denver will be fool to trade Kenyon WITH Andre for Francis... Since they can try to move them to get Iverson.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Zuca said:


> I'd rather have a different version of some big trade...
> 
> NY send Malik Rose to Philadelphia, Steve Francis to Portland, Maurice Taylor to Sactown and Jerome James to GS;
> Sacramento send Corliss Williamson to Seattle, Shareef Abdur-Rahim to Indiana, Kenny Thomas to Portland and Vitaly Potapenko to Philadelphia;
> ...


NEW YORK NEEDS EXPIRING CONTRACTS! EXPIRING CONTRACTS!!! How the hell are we expected to sign Frye and Lee to extensions if we ain't got the money?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> NEW YORK NEEDS EXPIRING CONTRACTS! EXPIRING CONTRACTS!!! How the hell are we expected to sign Frye and Lee to extensions if we ain't got the money?


You can sign a lot of extensions after next season... or do you think that NY will get much expiring contracts? freeing up 5 to 7 millions doesn't change much the cap hell that NY already is... So, it's more like changing the cap hell and after next season, you can at least start to get out of this hell... It doesn't affect the long term (after the next season) cap drastically.


----------

